# We got a free........



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Capspray AirCoat for free today. Only used a couple times I was told. I plugged it in and it worked great.

I will take a free $2,000 sprayer all day long.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Capspray AirCoat for free today. Only used a couple times I was told. I plugged it in and it worked great.
> 
> I will take a free $2,000 sprayer all day long.


Wth? That's awesome! Should make you lots of money!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> Wth? That's awesome! Should make you lots of money!


This along with our 395FP we will make very fast work on NC trim.

I just have to figure out how to use it.

Maybe some one who has one can give me some set up tips?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> This along with our 395FP we will make very fast work on NC trim.
> 
> I just have to figure out how to use it.
> 
> Maybe some one who has one can give me some set up tips?


Sell it to me for $100. That's like a million dollars after the exchange rate


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

unlocked things in the back of pickup trucks are not free Dave, be a good boy and bring it back.

:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What I hate about my area is if you put some thing along the curb people will take it. I guess that's where the free for the takings go. We almost lost some stuff that way.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

That's awesome. I would dedicate it to clear coatings only.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Congrats, sure looks like a nice machine. Every once and a while the paint gods bless us with fancy toys to play with. Have fun with yours.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Capspray AirCoat for free today. Only used a couple times I was told. I plugged it in and it worked great.
> 
> I will take a free $2,000 sprayer all day long.


So how does one of those just fall into your lap?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> So how does one of those just fall into your lap?


Right place at the right time.


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

That's an interesting answer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ptm said:


> That's an interesting answer.


What? If we were not there or another painter was there we would have never gotten this rig. So yeah timing was right.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Dave..are you two headed to FestConnect this year? It's in Indianapolis I think.


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> What? If we were not there or another painter was there we would have never gotten this rig. So yeah timing was right.


I guess out curiosity I was more interested about what those right times right places may look like. Maybe a home owner giving it away, another contractor, guy roaming streets with a truck full of sprayers to hand out? Normally when i hear someone say they received something of sizeable value my first thought is really, how? So yeah, just curious.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We threw that same pump in our dumpster. Hated it. Always clogged, air stopped working, pump stopped and the gun is crap
Other than that, enjoy it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> Hey Dave..are you two headed to FestConnect this year? It's in Indianapolis I think.


We haven't decided yet.


----------

